# My new puppy <3



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

*My new puppy <3 - Continuous Photodump*

I love looking at people's pictures and finally have a chance to add some of my own! After years of research and waiting I finally got to meet and take my puppy home last week. I named him Dreizehn after a doberman from a story that I read when I was younger, the name seems to fit him really well. He is my first dog ever and I know I'm in for a lot of surprises but I feel like he is the perfect dog for me and I am completely in love.

I figure I'll keep one thread going for a little while instead of making a bunch of them over and over again.

Anyways, here he is :]
Biiig paws
























He found his way onto my bed and now thinks it's his
























He takes his kills to the water bowl with him

















Aaaaand my favorite, slaying his first dragon


----------



## dbulick (May 10, 2010)

Dreizehn as in 13 in German?

Also we have that exact dragon toy, our Aussie destroyed it within the hour.


----------



## mustlovedogs123 (Mar 23, 2011)

OH MY GOSH he is sooo cute!!


----------



## Allyfally (Mar 4, 2011)

Freakin adorable!


----------



## RubyFeuer (Mar 30, 2010)

Handsome puppy! I'm so jealous lol ^^


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks guys!

@dbulick - Yes, its 13 in german :] And he loves that dragon! So far he hasn't discovered the joy of ripping up toys so it's still in one piece.


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

He is adorable! I love dobes, I would love to have one someday.


----------



## debpass (Oct 13, 2009)

That is one Adorable Pup!! Enjoy him-there is nothing like a puppy to make you smile-drive you nuts sometimes- lol -but it is sooo worth it. Take lots of pictures-he will be big before you know it.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Has he made contact yet? His reception with that thing must be wicked.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

What a pretty boy. Love the name. Where did you get him from?


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

@Curbside Prophet - There have been no aliens! ...yet...

@BoxMeIn21 - He is a Rhapsody Doberman. The breeder is Irina Sasu and she's located in Austin, Texas.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

how long do his ears stay wrapped? 

Super cute - he looks so leggy and like he is going to trip over himself with those super cute legs and huge paws!


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

@Charis - How long the ears are wrapped is different for every dog. The longer the crop, the longer it takes and the thicker the ear leather the less time it takes. My pup's ears are on the border of medium to long. I'm not even going to check to see if they're finished until 6 months and then when I feel like they're done they'll be wrapped two weeks longer just to make sure. An ear that folds at the last minute is harder to fix and takes longer than just wrapping for two extra weeks.


----------



## Nil (Oct 25, 2007)

I think I found a new favorite DF dog. Beautiful!

Edit: Would it be ok if I PMed you some questions by chance?


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

What a beautiful dobe!!!


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

:] Thanks for all the compliments~ It's gona go to his head! But then... he's a dobie so he's already full of himself haha

@Nil - Sure! PM me whenever.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

PatchworkRobot said:


> @BoxMeIn21 - He is a Rhapsody Doberman. The breeder is Irina Sasu and she's located in Austin, Texas.


Nice choice. She has some beautiful dobermans.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

Took him to his breeder's today to get his ears rewrapped and he got to play with his siblings for a bit!


















Moving puppies are so hard to get pictures of!









Hugging Irina goodbye <3


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

He's BEAUTIFUL!! I would LOVE to have a Dobie some day.. I'm not sure I could meet their high energy demands though. And that's so cool that you can pop him back to his breeder to take care of the ears for you!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I love dobes, and he is beautiful. Nice crop job on the ears, too; I like that length. Looking forward to seeing many more pictures of him as he grows!


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

That's a beautiful crop. It just goes to show how choosing a reputable breeder really pays off.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

@BoxMeIn21 - Thank you! I definitely agree about reputable breeders. I'm all for adopting but if you want to go through a breeder you have to do it right.

Dreizehn turned four months old today! Here are some more pictures :]

You talkin' to me?









Life is hard as a puppy









Moar food??


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

He's beautiful! Looks like a well bred puppy too! Mind PMing me his breeding? I've obviously up to my ears in dobes, but it's always nice to see what litters are on the ground in other parts of the country!


----------

